# Dollar tree test, fading BFP, and terrified!



## defobsess

First my apologies, ive been missing since tuesday and that because i got a bfp and had five minutes of joy, then the worrying started
I tested tuesday and got a BFP, not strong but not faint, my history with pregnancies is so I decided to wait before making any announcements I'm so terrified of something going wrong!
Well tested this am and PT is still positive but extremely faint!
Are these the signs of a chemical?
A little history:
Sunday-spotting with pressure/cramp(mild) during the spotting(pinkish in color) in afternoon, the size of a dime. BFN
Monday -same spotting with pressure/cramp, orangish again the size of a dime
Tuesday- same spotting but twice that day, in the am size of a dime, afternoon, a quarter...tannish but one wipe at night looked faintly red, dried up after that.
Wednesday- Spotting twice again but back to dime size, and orangish


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry I don't have any experience with chemical pregnancies and don't want to R&R. I just wanted to wish you good luck and a congratulations on the BFP, i'll keep my fx'ed for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## defobsess

Thank you for that!


----------



## future_numan

I don't have any advice for you but I hope it's just a bit of implant bleed.. best of luck !


----------



## defobsess

Thank you, its good to here positive words, they make me want to cry! Thank you both!


----------



## Flaneuse

I hope it's just the little egg implanting. Fx for you xoxo


----------



## mammag

I think you should try a different test, it can take ages for a dollar store test to get dark!! W/ my early m/c (chemical) I had positive and negative tests, they weren't all consistently positive, here is the thread if you'd like to look at the tests, it's quite an old thread BTW, good luck and I hope this is a sticky pregnancy for you. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-pics-update-miscarriage-thurs-jan-29th.html


----------



## defobsess

mammag said:


> I think you should try a different test, it can take ages for a dollar store test to get dark!! W/ my early m/c (chemical) I had positive and negative tests, they weren't all consistently positive, here is the thread if you'd like to look at the tests, it's quite an old thread BTW, good luck and I hope this is a sticky pregnancy for you.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-pics-update-miscarriage-thurs-jan-29th.html

I have heard about dollar store test taking a while for dark lines but it's the lines getting fainter instead if darker that have me worried...at the docs office the preggo test was very faint, two nurses had to look at it....


----------



## defobsess

mammag said:


> I think you should try a different test, it can take ages for a dollar store test to get dark!! W/ my early m/c (chemical) I had positive and negative tests, they weren't all consistently positive, here is the thread if you'd like to look at the tests, it's quite an old thread BTW, good luck and I hope this is a sticky pregnancy for you.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-pics-update-miscarriage-thurs-jan-29th.html

Just read your story and my condolences...sometimes we obsess so much were wrong but sometimes it's not obedseiin but intuition and we're right. How did you know you'd mc if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## mammag

I started bleeding, I knew from the moment I got my :bfp: that something wasn't right, that's why I was testing so obsessively. The moment I went to the bathroom at 6wks2d and there was blood on the toilet paper I just knew that I was losing it, I hadn't tested in a few days at that point, so I don't know if the urine HPT's were still positive then, I had just stopped testing and let nature (or god, whichever you believe in) takes its course, I was still very sad obviously, I also went to the ER and had an internal ultra sound and blood test.


----------



## defobsess

mammag said:


> I started bleeding, I knew from the moment I got my :bfp: that something wasn't right, that's why I was testing so obsessively. The moment I went to the bathroom at 6wks2d and there was blood on the toilet paper I just knew that I was losing it, I hadn't tested in a few days at that point, so I don't know if the urine HPT's were still positive then, I had just stopped testing and let nature (or god, whichever you believe in) takes its course, I was still very sad obviously, I also went to the ER and had an internal ultra sound and blood test.

Forgive me as I still have hope but was your bleeding similar to my spotting I described?
The reason I tested again is because I've used dollar tree before but the test line always seemed darker so I was like hmmm ok...then the spotting didn't help...
Let's see what those hcg says, the nurse was like you need two comparisons I'm like not if the first is 15hcg! Her response, your right. NS
Thank you so much for sharing your story it truly is helping me from being even more of a nervous wreck or wallowing in self pity!
I'm trying to tell myself it could be different, at about 6wks I bled bright red blood and had clots come out, as sure as I swore it was a MC continued oneith the pregnancy...fxed really really hard


----------



## mammag

No, I started bleeding as soon as I woke up and by the time I got to the ER an hour later is was a full heavy painful flow, it happened very quickly when the bleeding did start, never had any spotting or any kind of warning first. I think you shouldn't worry! Like I said, when I wasn't progressing properly only certain times of day would show a :bfp:


----------



## mammag

Sending you all the sticky baby dust in the world :dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## defobsess

Thank you so much!


----------



## mwaah

Different tests vary, my chemical started with a BFP that got fainter and fainter and turned negative after 5 days but I didn't bleed til 4 days after my negative.
Fingers crossed this is a sticky one and its just cos you are using different brands...goodluck and babydust xx


----------



## defobsess

Ok doctors results as follows
Hcg 357 I'm 17/18dpo
Progesterone 42
Now to interpret results...


----------



## baby05

That sounds like it is the perfectly normal range.


----------



## defobsess

baby05 said:


> That sounds like it is the perfectly normal range.

I hope so!!!! Fxed crossed crossed! It's gonna be a long weekend!


----------



## mwaah

It sounds good to me!! Are they doing another test to check they are rising? Congrats xxx


----------



## defobsess

mwaah said:


> It sounds good to me!! Are they doing another test to check they are rising? Congrats xxx

They are on Monday, it's gonna be a loooooong weekend.


----------



## mwaah

defobsess said:


> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> It sounds good to me!! Are they doing another test to check they are rising? Congrats xxx
> 
> They are on Monday, it's gonna be a loooooong weekend.Click to expand...

Aww it really will be, but hopefully will be worth it. Really hope this is it for you xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I was wondering how you were getting on! Really hope this works out for you hun :)


----------



## defobsess

Mrs Mel said:


> I was wondering how you were getting on! Really hope this works out for you hun :)

Thank you Mrs Mel, I'm not as stressed out as yesterday...I'm telling myself the fainter test is due to all the tea I'm drinking, I've put myself on bedrest because I noticed I spot more when moving about, and just trying to keep from stressing over the weekend. Just thinking positive :)


----------



## hugs3409

early pg symptoms and Af symptoms are very similar. I had spotting and cramping in the very beginning too. I had a scan and done blood tests, fine. I got today for another scan and 1st prenatal appt. I think you are ok, its not RED blood either, which I believe is old blood possibly from IB, just now expelling. I would NOT worry yourself. I think you are ok, really no need for bedrest as what will happen will happen either way, this is what my MW told me when I called them about my spotting. Enjoy your weekend. Good luck on Monday. fx'd for you.

p.s. if you read different boards, you will see there are ALOT of women just like you with the spotting/cramping in the beginning. It VERY common :) :hugs:


----------



## defobsess

Thanks hugs! I agree about the cramping and spotting it was that faint BFP 2days after a regular BFP that had me going looney!!!! Even the BFP at the doctors was very faint to where two nurses had to view it...sigh the ways we worry/stress ourselves:/


----------



## blessed22

Everything will be fine please dnt worry! i have been there and mine ended badly however on a positive note I am preggers again so i promise you will be fine and its probably ok rite nw im sure it will go away and you will be give birth to a healthy beautiful baby!!


----------



## defobsess

Thank you blessed, trying not too! Today was a worry free day until this evening:( only so long one can distract oneself, ya know. If I could I would go find a private lab open on the weekends to do my blood! Tempted to go to ER and just pay the 100 to find out...yea I'm coming undone:(


----------



## defobsess

So I couldn't take waiting until Monday to find out my HCG levels, took myself to the nearest urgent care for more blood work. 
936hcg!!!!!! From 357 on thursday! I wanna curse the dollar tree tests but they did find two things, UTI and BV. So gotta get healthy to stay healthy! 
Thank you to everyone for being so positive and reassuring with me in my time of despair!


----------



## mammag

Congrats Hun!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Glowbug

Hey. How you holding up?


----------



## Glowbug

Omg just read your last post. Yay!!!


----------



## defobsess

Glowbug said:


> Omg just read your last post. Yay!!!

:) thank you sooo much!!!!!
I wish I could make urgent care my doctor, it's faster and less money:)


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:bfp:

V xxx


----------



## defobsess

v2007 said:


> congrats.
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> V xxx

thank you!!!!


----------



## mwaah

defobsess said:


> So I couldn't take waiting until Monday to find out my HCG levels, took myself to the nearest urgent care for more blood work.
> 936hcg!!!!!! From 357 on thursday! I wanna curse the dollar tree tests but they did find two things, UTI and BV. So gotta get healthy to stay healthy!
> Thank you to everyone for being so positive and reassuring with me in my time of despair!

Thats fab news!!! Congrats xx


----------



## defobsess

mwaah said:


> defobsess said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't take waiting until Monday to find out my HCG levels, took myself to the nearest urgent care for more blood work.
> 936hcg!!!!!! From 357 on thursday! I wanna curse the dollar tree tests but they did find two things, UTI and BV. So gotta get healthy to stay healthy!
> Thank you to everyone for being so positive and reassuring with me in my time of despair!
> 
> Thats fab news!!! Congrats xxClick to expand...

Thank You!:)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats on your rising HCG! I know how awful the waiting is with the 2 blood test. My poor doctors probably wanted to give me to someone else as much as I called for my results, but I refused to wait over the weekend for it! lol


----------



## SKAV

omg !! i am so very happy for you :happydance::happydance: stick baby stick !!:flower:


----------



## defobsess

jenniferttc1 said:


> Congrats on your rising HCG! I know how awful the waiting is with the 2 blood test. My poor doctors probably wanted to give me to someone else as much as I called for my results, but I refused to wait over the weekend for it! lol

Lol, I think today's doctors are so clinical, it's hard to find one that can be clinical but also empathetic. I get my last blood result today.


----------



## defobsess

SKAV said:


> omg !! i am so very happy for you :happydance::happydance: stick baby stick !!:flower:

Thank you for the positive vibes!!!! I think that's all preggo women's mantra: stick baby stick:)


----------

